# garrucha



## katelawman (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi guys does anyone live in garrucha looks lovely on google.Small lively very spanish fishing village.We have seen a couple of properties for sale and would like to go and view them, but as flights seem to be quite expensive this time of the year dont really want to spend money if its not as nice as it seems.Be grateful for any info thanks all.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Kate,

Where are you flying from-to. I'm surprised you find it expensive at this time of year because this month and next are about as cheap as it getsm in my experience.

I've just booked some flights for this month and as usual they are at the lowest level they get to all year.



katelawman said:


> Hi guys does anyone live in garrucha looks lovely on google.Small lively very spanish fishing village.We have seen a couple of properties for sale and would like to go and view them, but as flights seem to be quite expensive this time of the year dont really want to spend money if its not as nice as it seems.Be grateful for any info thanks all.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

I live in the north of Alicante province but spent a long weekend in the Garrucha area last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. You should be aware if buying a house in the area that a USA warplane carrying nuclear weapons crashed near Garrucha in the 60s and there is still a large area of contaminated land and there is still a long running feud between the USA and Spain about compensation for the damage caused. Google it for more info.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

katelawman said:


> Hi guys does anyone live in garrucha looks lovely on google.Small lively very spanish fishing village.We have seen a couple of properties for sale and would like to go and view them, but as flights seem to be quite expensive this time of the year dont really want to spend money if its not as nice as it seems.Be grateful for any info thanks all.


We live about 40 mins inland from Garrucha and yeah, it's a canny little place but I would call it a town not a village. Also, it's right next to Mojacar which means it gets a tad busy in the summer months.

As with anywhere you need to come out & have a look. My advice would be to look inland as well because it's less expensive. Also, consider renting first before buying then if you have made a location booboo it's not a problem

Have fun



Doggy


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Some people suggested you come and see. It would be easy for me to say grab that property at that mark down price. But, you must see the location. Hire a Gestor (not an Abogado). Then buy.

That American aircreaft that came a cropper with nuclear armament would not be an issue in Garrucha. It was near Palomares where the plane came down. If you brought the subject up in Garrucha you would nearly be laughed out of the bar, but they need your money.


----------



## katelawman (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks all very helpful did anyone else think my flights were expensive at 300pounds for 2 Bristol to Alicante in Feb.Thanks again for your offerings its nice to know theres always someone there to help.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

katelawman said:


> Thanks all very helpful did anyone else think my flights were expensive at 300pounds for 2 Bristol to Alicante in Feb.Thanks again for your offerings its nice to know theres always someone there to help.


With easyjet it is cheaper but just by £50 to £100 or so. But that assumes you avoided the valentines day blip and most easyjet Bristol - Alicante out are a bit early in the morning 07:00 or 07:30? But depends how flexible you are on dates.

ps Note later in Feb is a bit higher on the return. Maybe Valentines take longer trips these days


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

150 each. Heck!

I go Birmingham - Alicante and regularly pay less for two than the amount you have for one. Maybe Bristol is just a more expensive airport, some are. And I forget that with having a home there I never have to pay for cases.


----------

